# Einfacher Server funktioniert nicht



## Henry939 (11. Feb 2018)

Ich habe einen Server geschrieben, der nichts weiter zutun hat, als einen String zu einem Client zu senden.

Der dafür von mir gemachte Client soll diesen String entgegennehmen und ihn ausgeben. Stattdessen wird mir eine Nullreferenz ausgegeben. Wo liegt der Fehler?

Server.java:

```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Server {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try (ServerSocket serverSocket = new ServerSocket(50000)) {
            Socket client = serverSocket.accept();
            OutputStream outputStream = client.getOutputStream();
            PrintWriter printWriter = new PrintWriter(outputStream, true);
            printWriter.print("Hello from Server");
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```
Client.java

```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Client {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try (Socket socket = new Socket("localhost", 50000)) {
            InputStream inputStream = socket.getInputStream();
            InputStreamReader inputStreamReader = new InputStreamReader(inputStream);
            BufferedReader bufferedReader = new BufferedReader(inputStreamReader);
            String messageFromServer;
            messageFromServer = bufferedReader.readLine();
            System.out.println(messageFromServer);
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Henry939 (11. Feb 2018)

Ich würde darum bitten, das Thema hier zu schließen oder zu löschen, damit ich es nicht woanders posten kann.


----------

